# My Visit to Mine's...



## tokyogtr (Feb 14, 2008)

Went to Mine's this morning. Those guys are great. Thanks Nick for telling them about the exhaust. Everything was ready when I turned up at 9am and the ECU and exhaust fitted within 1 hour. Great Service.

ECU:

Man oh man, I don't know what they did to the mapping but the things pulls crazily fast now in 2nd and 3rd. I mean absolutely nuts. It was fast before but now it's insane. There was a black GT-R in front of my on the Daisan Keihin coming back. He slotted in behind me so I floored it a little to see if he was playing. sure enough, he had a low gear selected and he was giving it some. So, I dropped a gear and floored it. He slowly but gradually disappeared in my rear view. I slowed down after a while and let him pull along side. Got a big thumbs up from him and a obviously he was curious what just happened. He also pointed to the exhaust...

Exhaust:

Very quiet, looks fantastic, much nicer cleaner sound than the stock exhaust. You can tell it's freer flowing than stock too just by the way it pulls and on downshifts you here a more mechanical rev match. Looks the dogs danglies too:


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

1st tuned R35 in private hands?? A real Stage 1 tune?? I'm presuming the limiter has been removed. Wow, things are moving fast, I may have to seriously rethink my budget this year.

You made no mistake going with red, it is absolutely stunning. I'd personally add the Amuse rear wing, then head out and go hypercar hunting!


----------



## tokyogtr (Feb 14, 2008)

kismetcapitan said:


> 1st tuned R35 in private hands??


you mean i've got the only one? no, mine's have tuned over 100 now. They've done 40 in hong kong alone! btw, there are about 120 GT-Rs in hong kong... jeesh...


----------



## Arch5 (Jun 19, 2007)

Looks fantastic! I love the way they did the tips. Much better than Amuse imo.

Sound clips? Puh-lease?????


----------



## deric (Feb 11, 2008)

stunning godzilla


----------



## tokyogtr (Feb 14, 2008)

won't be able to do a soundclip until next weekend. will take the car to the aqualine tunnel and give it some welly.


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

I wonder how many have the complete set (R32, R33, R34, R35)


----------



## skylife (Dec 6, 2005)

that looks very beautiful. you must be smiling day and night. nice one to know that this insane car can be even more insane with only 1 hour of work on it!


----------



## Arch5 (Jun 19, 2007)

tokyogtr said:


> won't be able to do a soundclip until next weekend. will take the car to the aqualine tunnel and give it some welly.


Looking forward to it. 

Some motivation for you:

You would definitely be "*The First*" to post an actual sound-clip up of an aftermarket exhaust on the R35.  A week is a pretty long time and that opportunity may just pass you by. History may be made without you. :wavey: 




j/k


----------



## skylife (Dec 6, 2005)

kismetcapitan said:


> I wonder how many have the complete set (R32, R33, R34, R35)


when tamiya or autoart release the R35 i should have the full set =)


----------



## tokyogtr (Feb 14, 2008)

Arch5 said:


> Looking forward to it.
> 
> Some motivation for you:
> 
> ...


sounds like a challenge... hmmm, ok, i'll record it on the way to work tomorrow morning. there's a tunnel on the way. will post it tomorrow evening. unless i forget of course...


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

I buy my touch-up paint at Tamiya Korea - it's the only spot-on gunmetal grey color match. I once bought a can, then straightaway went to the parking lot and touched up my lower splitter. One of the staff was out there running an R/C car had this confused look on his face and I told him "hey, it's my model GT-R, scale 1:1 "


----------



## Arch5 (Jun 19, 2007)

tokyogtr said:


> sounds like a challenge... hmmm, ok, i'll record it on the way to work tomorrow morning. there's a tunnel on the way. will post it tomorrow evening. unless i forget of course...



lol! Very cool! I've got my speakers turned all the way up.opcorn:


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

kismetcapitan said:


> I wonder how many have the complete set (R32, R33, R34, R35)


Guessing half way doesnt count haha, But really i cant wait till they release these here in Canada, i really want one, but i dont know how i can convince the other half, she already is happily watching me spend on the 32, plus she want her own car soon too....hmm...an auto...practical..ish...:thumbsup: 


I wish Mines didnt anodize the tips of these, other wise they look really great!


----------



## tokyogtr (Feb 14, 2008)

vid: http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/upload/95457-gt-r-mines-exhaust-video.html


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Top man tokyogtr! :thumbsup:


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

I'm really interested in this, do they provide you with any before and after figures? Any ideas what kind of increases you've seen?


----------



## Ulrik (Oct 12, 2005)

Cool, wish you could put it on a dyno, want to see some numbers

// André


----------



## Kanzen (Aug 2, 2007)

Glad you like it, I told you the map would be good 

Mine's don't really do before and after figures, and Nakayama-san isn't a fan of dynos. When I've asked in the past they're just confused why people care. I asked when I collected my own R34, and they just said "over 600".

They estimate 40-50PS with the VX-ROM and Titan II. They're more interested in improving the drivability and response than squeezing every last drop of power.

Rain - For the R35 Titan II you have a choice of anodized and non-anodized.


----------



## akasakaR33 (Oct 10, 2005)

I have to add one comment to Kanzen's - when I picked up my car, Nakayama-san - yes, not a fan of dynos - told me to expect around 480ps for the power, and 50kgm for torque. 

After getting the car dyno'd - both figures are conservative. (more like 60kgm for torque, and above 500 ps). 

I'm trying to say that their guesses are conservative and probably lower than the actual figures!! 

So, wouldn't be surprised if the figures were closer to 60-70ps.


----------



## akasakaR33 (Oct 10, 2005)

PS - Kanzen - time to get your car on the dyno, buddy!


----------



## tokyogtr (Feb 14, 2008)

i have to say from the seat of my pants feel, it's more than the 50ps they mentioned. it's just got simply staggering mid range power now. whatever they did, they mainly affected the drivability vs the top end, just as kanzen said.

it's a much much nicer car to drive now.


----------



## FiLi (Jan 25, 2008)

Everything you guys said above are the reasons as why i "love" Mine´s, their parts, but mostly, they philosophy.

Just curious about the reliability with these mods and how do they affect it in long term.


----------



## NissanGTR (Apr 6, 2008)

Does mines publish any quantitative numbers for performance improvement with their mods?


----------



## tokyogtr (Feb 14, 2008)

FiLi said:


> Everything you guys said above are the reasons as why i "love" Mine´s, their parts, but mostly, they philosophy.
> 
> Just curious about the reliability with these mods and how do they affect it in long term.


Mine's are a top class unit. They stake their reputation on the quality of their products and totally rely on word of mouth.

Let me put it this way, scour all the forums you possibly can and try to find even one complaint about a product from mine's (other than the exhaust does not sound very loud  ).


----------



## FiLi (Jan 25, 2008)

tokyogtr said:


> Mine's are a top class unit. They stake their reputation on the quality of their products and totally rely on word of mouth.
> 
> Let me put it this way, scour all the forums you possibly can and try to find even one complaint about a product from mine's (other than the exhaust does not sound very loud  ).


I tried, believe me  

About the sound of the exhaust, even that is a advantage for me and i appreciate that on Mines to. I also believe most people don´t like this kind of exhaust because of that reason, but for me is perfect that way.

After get used to some of the loudest exhausts in my S2000 like Spoon N1, J´s Racing 70RR and tried the Amuse R1000 (probably the loudest exhaust i ever listen), i guess in my future! GTR i definitely go for some more quiet and Mines seems to be the perfect solution...quiet, beautiful, top quality and very nice gains.


----------



## supracat (Feb 12, 2008)

i've found it hard to find any adverse comments about Mines products or service and this certainly backs up comments i've read from others on this forum - will be interesting to see UK pricing for this gear.


----------



## tokyogtr (Feb 14, 2008)

Off to Mine's again this morning to fit the new super catalyzer. Think kanzen will have his vid camera handy so we can get some proper sounds. Swissfrank coming along so hopefully can compare car performance.

While at Mine's i'm going to ask about the springs and also the pagid brake pads. My brake pedal has gone squishy so i think it's already time to change my brake fluid. Probably because i cooked the brakes at fuji a few weeks ago.

I'll probably take the car to the HPC for the complimentary sports pack service, then just swap the pads over for the pagids.


----------



## mindlessoath (Nov 30, 2007)

please take pictures of the brakes if you could! would like to see them next to the box if possible 

better brake fluid will help, plus brake ducts! CBA-R35: Modified R35 (this is just one example).


----------



## tokyogtr (Feb 14, 2008)

well didn't get the brakes changed but did get the CAT fitted... **** me!!! very noticable difference. i believe kanzen has some pics which he might post here too. swissfrank came along too and there was also silver and black gt-r's getting stuff done to them there. here's the video footage taken from swissfrank's car which shows my car at the end accelerate away...  and enjoy the pics too... i'm sure you'll all be drooling... btw, on the vid watch out for the white gt-r coming the other way just as i go past... and you can here my car suddenly come off the gas too.





YouTube - R35 GT-R with Mine's ECU, CAT and Exhaust


----------



## Kanzen (Aug 2, 2007)

Was my kind of Saturday, GT-R's everywhere 

Here's some pictures of the Mine's catalzyer II compared to the factory unit.
I think the pictures speak for themselves....

Sounded very nice as you went past, much more of a bark to it now.

We'll get some proper video done soon.


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

R35 festival going on there! LOL

Can't believe how bad those BBS look on the light silver car. Please don't tell me those are the limited edition 20" LM'???


----------



## tokyogtr (Feb 14, 2008)

DCD said:


> R35 festival going on there! LOL
> 
> Can't believe how bad those BBS look on the light silver car. Please don't tell me those are the limited edition 20" LM'???


they were not 20". more like 19". also they're running fatter P-zero tyres too. probably much more comfortable than the runflats but obviously they're going to compromise handling.


----------



## jiaim (Mar 23, 2008)

Kanzen said:


> Was my kind of Saturday, GT-R's everywhere
> 
> Here's some pictures of the Mine's catalzyer II compared to the factory unit.
> I think the pictures speak for themselves....
> ...


I don't see any cats ??? more like straight pipe with silencer ?


----------



## tokyogtr (Feb 14, 2008)

the large oval object is the CAT.


----------



## jiaim (Mar 23, 2008)

sorry but , here i see cats 











on your's i don't


----------



## tokyogtr (Feb 14, 2008)

ah, had not looked at that picture. the onw kanzen took the pic of was out of another box and might be test pipes. my one has cats on.


----------



## jiaim (Mar 23, 2008)

ok , i didn't know mines have done test pipes for the gtr.

thanks for the clarification.


----------



## tokyogtr (Feb 14, 2008)

actually neither did i. i'm just making an assumption.

kanzen, can you confirm with mine's what they put on my car?


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

tokyogtr said:


> they were not 20". more like 19". also they're running fatter P-zero tyres too. probably much more comfortable than the runflats but obviously they're going to compromise handling.


...and looks! Just don't like those at all


----------



## Kanzen (Aug 2, 2007)

I've had to remove the pictures at Mine's request.

Seems Nori-san showed us the secret straight pipe that's been developed for the demo car by mistake, and not the Catalyzer !! I did think it was a little odd, but assumed they'd just refined the design.


----------



## FiLi (Jan 25, 2008)

Thanks for share the video and the pictures...congrats for the car, even in photos Red look awesome.


----------



## supraman (Mar 25, 2008)

I can't see the video. Has it been removed too?


----------



## Kanzen (Aug 2, 2007)

supraman said:


> I can't see the video. Has it been removed too?


Still there:

YouTube - R35 GT-R with Mine's ECU, CAT and Exhaust


----------



## supraman (Mar 25, 2008)

Kanzen said:


> Still there:
> 
> YouTube - R35 GT-R with Mine's ECU, CAT and Exhaust


Thanks for trying, but that link doesn't work for me either. Can anybody else see it?


----------



## Chuck_H (Jul 28, 2006)

supraman said:


> Thanks for trying, but that link doesn't work for me either. Can anybody else see it?


Work's for me. Try this one.


----------



## FiLi (Jan 25, 2008)

i see it with no problems.


----------



## supraman (Mar 25, 2008)

Thanks for your help everyone. I can see all the links now. Not sure what the problem was, but my internet connection was fine because I was browsing between different threads.


----------



## MacGTR (Dec 31, 2006)

There are quite a few R35's around in Japan, Three in that clip including the car the camera is in.


----------



## tokyogtr (Feb 14, 2008)

MacGTR said:


> There are quite a few R35's around in Japan, Three in that clip including the car the camera is in.


i see them pretty much everyday. then again, i see porsches everyday too.


----------



## First (Apr 21, 2008)

Kanzen, is there any hp/torque increase with the super cataylzer? Or was it just more responsive? 

Tokyogtr, what does your butt dyno tells you?


----------



## tokyogtr (Feb 14, 2008)

1st and 2nd are ridiculous now. in fact i was caught off guard in 1st straight away and hit the limiter. that's never happened to me before. mine's said now i have about 50-60bhp more than stock. they said 540-550bhp.


----------



## First (Apr 21, 2008)

Gosh, another huge noticeable difference? I bet if you go back to the stock car now you'll feel weird and out of it. lol

Any problems with 1st to 2nd gear changes? smooth and quick as usual or more abrupt?


----------



## First (Apr 21, 2008)

Oh btw what fuel are you running on? Ron 100?


----------



## tokyogtr (Feb 14, 2008)

First said:


> Gosh, another huge noticeable difference? I bet if you go back to the stock car now you'll feel weird and out of it. lol
> 
> Any problems with 1st to 2nd gear changes? smooth and quick as usual or more abrupt?


no difference at all.


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

R35 festival! 

That video just shows how quick both cars are, especially at the end! Amazing! 

I still have my name on the black one.....just looks awesome IMO. 

Totally agree with Dino on the LM's, they look horrid on the '35 IMHO....each to their own


----------



## sewid (Sep 2, 2005)

r33 v-spec said:


> R35 festival!
> 
> That video just shows how quick both cars are, especially at the end! Amazing!
> 
> ...


Yeah the BBS LM DBK's did not live up to expectations. Probably look best on black but the front offset just puts me off...

Thanks for posting these pics and vids tokyogtr :thumbsup:


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

Yeh they don't seem to sit right, and the dish on the fronts doesn't suit the R35. 

IMO don't think they'd look any better on a black car.


----------



## supracat (Feb 12, 2008)

lovely sound in that tunnel.......


----------



## WickedOne513 (Oct 13, 2007)

Im a little out of the loop on the ecu that mines is making... can someone shead some light on it for me. by upgrading the ecu what is the out come?


----------



## Kanzen (Aug 2, 2007)

WickedOne513 said:


> Im a little out of the loop on the ecu that mines is making... can someone shead some light on it for me. by upgrading the ecu what is the out come?


All the information you need is here:

R35Parts


----------



## WickedOne513 (Oct 13, 2007)

Thanks Kanzen


----------

